# setfacl problems freebsd8.2



## Ofloo (Aug 17, 2012)

kernel freebsd 8.2p9 when using the command setfacl(1) for some rason I get:
[CMD="sudo setfacl -d -m u:user:rwxp /tmp/blah"]
setfacl: /tmp/blah: acl_get_file() failed: Operation not supported[/CMD]

In the kernel is included (generic)

```
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
```

when i use getfacl(1) directory I just get regular output
[CMD="getfacl /tmp/blah"]
# file: /tmp/blah
# owner: user
# group: wheel
user::rwx
group::r-x
other::--x[/CMD]

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? The idea is to make a directory that 2 users can read and write to, ..


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 17, 2012)

Did you add acls option to /etc/fstab.?
15.11 File System Access Control Lists


----------



## Ofloo (Aug 18, 2012)

ok I remounted the drives with acls.
[CMD="mount -o acls -u /usr"]
[/CMD]
[CMD="mount -o acls -u /tmp"]
[/CMD]
[CMD="mount -o acls -u /var"]
[/CMD]

changed ofcourse fstab for next boot to

```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad4s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad4s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad4s1d             /tmp            ufs     rw,acls         2       2
/dev/ad4s1f             /usr            ufs     rw,acls         2       2
/dev/ad4s1e             /var            ufs     rw,acls         2       2
```


[cmd="setfacl -dm u::rwx,g::rx,o::rx,mask::rwx /tmp/blah"]
[/cmd]
[cmd="setfacl -m u:test:rwx,g:test:rx /tmp/blah"]
[/cmd]
[cmd="getfacl /tmp/blah"]
# file: /tmp/blah
# owner: user
# group: wheel
user::rwx
user:test:rwx
group::r-x
group:test:r-x
mask::rwx
other::--x
[/cmd]
works thanks for the help.

PS: now this has never been clear to me how someone does this, but how do i mark it as solved, ..


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 18, 2012)

Ofloo said:
			
		

> How do i mark it as solved, ..



Edit your first post
Click on "Go Advanced"
Set the title of the thread to "Solved".


----------

